# Radio reception poor after speaker replacement



## Carlos_Manuel (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi!

I had to replace the front door speaker because the original one was damaged/blown, so I only replaced the original speaker from the left side to Pioneer ts-g1720f.

After speaker replacement I noticed that the radio reception was not the same as it was before. Also there's a whining sound when connected to AUX.
My chevy's radio reception was excellent without any extra noises like buzzing or crackling.
And even without any speaker in the front left side, the radio reception stays as bad as with the speaker and I don't have the original speaker anymore.
My Chevy's sound system is the standard one with 6 speakers (4DR 2011 1.8L).

I have checked the connections behind the radio receiver and they seem to be fine. Also extension and antenna cable are connected and the antenna mast is working well. I removed the antenna base from the roof and installed it again, but still the radio reception is poor.

Is the radio receiver's amplifier damaged or what could be the cause for a poor radio reception?
I'm not even sure if this is caused by a new speaker that I installed and I don't have much of ideas left what to do.

Any help would be appreciated. ?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Carlos_Manuel said:


> Hi!
> 
> I had to replace the front door speaker because the original one was damaged/blown, so I only replaced the original speaker from the left side to Pioneer ts-g1720f.
> 
> ...


I suspect you have an underhood wiring issue, or maybe the alternator is going bad. The whining noise is likely from the alternator. That could be due to something as simple as a bad ground. 

I'm not an RF expert, but I think what is happening is that the electrical noise - not the whining you hear but electrical distortion that perhaps is the upstream source of the whining - is being detected by the receiver's automatic gain control (AGC) circuit. The AGC detects this electrical noise as a strong radio signal and turns down the gain which in turn causes the reception of actual radio signals to be weak.

In short, if you can fix what's causing the whining, I expect the reception to get better. As a test, run the radio with the engine off. How is the reception then? Is the whining gone?

Doug

.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If this truly started with the speaker replacement I would take a look at the speaker wiring. You're looking for either reversed positive/ground or a loose ground.


----------



## Carlos_Manuel (Feb 23, 2020)

obermd said:


> If this truly started with the speaker replacement I would take a look at the speaker wiring. You're looking for either reversed positive/ground or a loose ground.


I rechecked the wiring of my speaker and connections should be correct and I even re-soldered the ground wire of the speaker and even without front door speaker, radio reception is the same.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you pinch a wire or do you have any loose strands?


----------



## Carlos_Manuel (Feb 23, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> I suspect you have an underhood wiring issue, or maybe the alternator is going bad. The whining noise is likely from the alternator. That could be due to something as simple as a bad ground.
> 
> I'm not an RF expert, but I think what is happening is that the electrical noise - not the whining you hear but electrical distortion that perhaps is the upstream source of the whining - is being detected by the receiver's automatic gain control (AGC) circuit. The AGC detects this electrical noise as a strong radio signal and turns down the gain which in turn causes the reception of actual radio signals to be weak.
> 
> ...


I bought a multimeter and tested battery and the alternator with it and the results seemed to be OK.
Running the radio with the engine off didn't change much of anything when car is not moving. The whining sound is only when using an AUX and when accelerating the car. On idle running, there's no whining. Also the sound gets distorted, static noise, etc. when using aux at the same time when phone is charging.

But running radio engine off and car moving, the radio reception is a little better, at least when under the bridge.


----------



## Carlos_Manuel (Feb 23, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Did you pinch a wire or do you have any loose strands?


To the speaker I connected its own wires with its connectors that came along with the speakers and the other end of the wires I twisted pinched and soldered to the Chevy's own speaker connector.

But the problem shouldn't be in the speaker? as without the speaker radio reception isn't getting any better. 
Or am I wrong?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Carlos_Manuel said:


> To the speaker I connected its own wires with its connectors that came along with the speakers and the other end of the wires I twisted pinched and soldered to the Chevy's own speaker connector.
> 
> But the problem shouldn't be in the speaker? as without the speaker radio reception isn't getting any better.
> Or am I wrong?


Sounds to me like you've eliminated the speaker.


----------



## Carlos_Manuel (Feb 23, 2020)

One reliable car mechanic quickly checked my Chevy and suspects the antenna base to be damaged and causing all the reception problems and also the alternator being bad and causing whining and electrical sounds when using an aux.

Car stereo ground wire is properly grounded.

So probably I have to replace the antenna base (GM 13326030) to see if reception gets fixed or any better.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am not a stereo installer, but I have seen things causing interference like switched wiring, wrong ohm speakers connected, partial grounds etc. As for the reception, my own Cruze stopped receiving all stations except extremely local ones. I live in a signal rich area and only get three stations. I still haven't figured out why although as time goes on I care less and less <GRIN>


----------



## Carlos_Manuel (Feb 23, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> I am not a stereo installer, but I have seen things causing interference like switched wiring, wrong ohm speakers connected, partial grounds etc. As for the reception, my own Cruze stopped receiving all stations except extremely local ones. I live in a signal rich area and only get three stations. I still haven't figured out why although as time goes on I care less and less <GRIN>


Yeah. But have you tried an another radio antenna base to see if it solves the reception problems? ? 
The car mechanic said to me that I should replace the antenna base with a new original one and universal antenna bases may not work or makes reception even more bad. And he said the problem can't be in the radio receivers's amplifier as then there wouldn't get any signal through. Also he eliminated the speaker wires and the speaker. 

But yeah. My next step is to find a new antenna base or a used one. And if that doesn't solve anything then probably I should check all the grounds and buy a used radio receiver.

Sure I could take apart my mom's Cruze's antenna base and try it, but I don't want to mess with that car, lol.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

To replace it requires the headliner to be removed. No thanks.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Did you install any LED lights at the same time? They may make enough electrical noise that it affects your radio reception.


----------



## Carlos_Manuel (Feb 23, 2020)

ChevyGuy said:


> Did you install any LED lights at the same time? They may make enough electrical noise that it affects your radio reception.


Nope. I have not installed any accessories and neither did I change or upgrade any light bulb.

I'm probably going to buy a brand new antenna base 95227770, even thought 13326030 is the one that my chevy has. I don't know the difference between these two antenna bases, but the first one is cheaper.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Carlos_Manuel said:


> Nope. I have not installed any accessories and neither did I change or upgrade any light bulb.
> 
> I'm probably going to buy a brand new antenna base 95227770, even thought 13326030 is the one that my chevy has. I don't know the difference between these two antenna bases, but the first one is cheaper.


I think some antenna bases have a dual purpose. Just drop in to a Chevy/GM dealer and ask the parts guy.


----------



## Carlos_Manuel (Feb 23, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> I think some antenna bases have a dual purpose. Just drop in to a Chevy/GM dealer and ask the parts guy.


Ok. Maybe some day I have to ask the parts guy. 

I finally got a new antenna base and I installed it, but the radio reception seems to be the same. I couldn't notice any difference. 
If it's not caused by an antenna base or the ground wiring, then I have no idea anymore.


----------

